# What if.... MonsterMud Vandal?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The ancient Egyptians figured out putting straw in with mud made better bricks and some of this work is still around today!
Then they wove a heavy cloth, sort of like burlap and "Mudded" this in place and made even stronger stuff!
The same reason that I mix a little steel rebar in with my concrete, I also mix in steel when using plywood, it really fools the vandals and makes them seem real weak when something doesn't break.
"But it's just WOOD!?"
I like "Building" , bit I don't like "Fixing", so steel it is!
(This frees me up to create new stuff!)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm confused! Is this or is this not HUMOR???


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry, I digressed away from "Humor".
"Monster Mud " itself can be funny, but not if it appears in MY Pants! 
In someone else's pants? Then it's real funny!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

This had originally been intended along the lines of a weapons race thing. Employing rather pointless scare tactics like were being used forever about stuff like: 

Russia - Nearly as many Nuclear weapons as we had
N. Korea - Nuclear weapons
Iraq - Weapons of Mass Destruction
Terrorists - Dirty bombs
Terrorists - Airline tickets (?)
Vandal - Monster mud

We have monster mud and many other fun things. Vandals have Eggs, TP, Bolognia, Soap... If the holiday vandals get ahold of Monster mud, they could be even more damaging in their vandalism! 

It was supposed to be a joke. I was tired. Joke tanked. I let joke die the well deserved painful death of being ignored and forgotten.

What can I say, it was a great joke.............................................................FOR ME TO POOP ON!

Eh, screw you guys.  If anybody needs me, I'll be hiding in the Props section.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like a late night epiphiny...


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

LOL, no wonder you jumped my chit Frizzen--cause YOU was one of those happy strayers yourself. hehe now THAT'S funny!


----------

